# Ferdinand Fischer: From Heaven on Earth - Lute Music from Kremsmunster Abbey



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hubert Hoffmann
Ferdinand Fischer: From Heaven on Earth - Lute Music from Kremsmunster Abbey

Type
SACD 
Label
Challenge Classics 
UPC
0608917274028 
Catalog number
CC 72740 
Release date
04 November 2016

Some lute music from a formerly unknown composer, Ferdinand Fischer, masterfully recorded by Northstar.


----------

